# MSDos operating system, Windows 3.1, Windows 98 Upgrade 2 installation



## trout51 (Dec 11, 2001)

Recently purchased copy of Windows 98 Upgrade for new computer with nothing on harddrive. Also purchase an old version of Windows 3.1 to install prior to 98 upgrade. I have learned that I need to install MS-DOS before I can install Win3.1 so.

I copied all the files from a version of MS Dos 6.22 from my old computer to the new hard drive. I also created a sys disk with I0, MSDOS.sys and command file to diskette. The problem is MS-DOS doesn't work for all functions but does work for files like DEFRAG, CHKDSK, MEMMAKER, etc.,

Nevertheless, I loaded the Windows 3.1 version but when I try to start it, it gives an error message of Incompatible version of MS-DOS, Please load version of DOS that is compatible with Windows 3.1.

I am told that Windows 3.1 needs at least MS-DOS 6.0 to operate and I think that the MSDOS v 6.22 is not working completely only parts of it. Please help sort this out.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Welcome to TSG!

Many versions of Win98 upgrade have the full OS on them, but just need verification that you have a previous version to unlock them. Download a bootdisk from www.bootdisk.com with CDRom drivers.

Boot from the boor disk, and make sure the Win98 cD is in drive bay. When system boots to floppy, change to cdrom drive and type in setup and hit enter.

Windows should start the setup process, and at some point it will ask you to insert the previous version of windows media into the drive fro verification purposes.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You need to INSTALL DOS, not just copy it over. I am not sure that Win31 qualifies as an existing OS for an upgrade to Win98. Install DOS, Install Win31 first and then try it.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

You can just copy the DOS files, but you must
run the "sys a: c:" command from your boot
disk to the new hard drive or it won't work
To do this you'll have to have SYS.COM on the
boot floppy (I assume you used "sys c: a:" to
create the boot disk...). Also, in order for all
the DOS commands to work, your PATH must
include the directory where you copied the
DOS files.

Cheers, Mac


----------

